# A big van for a big day - 1/16 Movin' Out!



## Faust (Dec 1, 2012)

When I started my model site, The Sprue Lagoon, I didn’t really know what it was going to be like, or how long I’d stay at it. As a result of the site, though, I’ve managed to make all kinds of new connections, and it’s really become an important part of how I model. I take great pride in finding and reviewing both interesting, and completely oddball, subjects. One thing I’ve found since I started it back in 2012 is that I now often think “Would that be a fun kit to review?” before I even think of “Would that be a fun kit to build?” I have changed the way I think to try and take what everybody out there in “internet land” might like to see or find interesting. 

As it turns out, this has led me down a number of interesting roads, and continues to do so. Seven years after starting the website, I have reached a milestone I didn’t even think was possible – 250,000 hits. That’s big for a site just made by one dude and his model stash, I think. I wanted to have a bit of a celebration for it; do something special, something a bit bigger than usual. 

Well, thankfully, I found just the thing! A couple of years ago, I managed to get my hands on what is still the biggest car kit in my inventory, a 1/16 Street Van called “Movin’ Out”. It is a wild, wild “big rig show van” in the most overdone tradition of both the late ‘70s Vannin’ craze, AND the late ‘70s taste for humungous pieces of styrene! 

I thought that it would be a fitting thing to present at this milestone occasion; a big review of a big kit on a big day. Check it out at the link below.

Thanks, to everybody, who’s helped make my site successful, and has made my modelling far more fun and interesting than I’d have ever thought possible. Just like this van, you all rock!

*https://adamrehorn.wordpress.com/revell-1-16-movin-out-big-rig-street-van-oob/*


----------



## aussiemuscle308 (Dec 2, 2014)

Cool review. you make it sound delicious. what the hell are those rims?


----------



## Faust (Dec 1, 2012)

aussiemuscle308 said:


> Cool review. you make it sound delicious. what the hell are those rims?



Yeah, it's plenty tasty-looking!

I think the wheels are from a pre-done diecast, maybe something in the "DUBS" series... I agree they suck. WHy someone took the originals, and replaced them with these, I can never even start to guess.

My Uncle has a 1/15 '57 vette he's not using... it has GTA-like wiry wheels it could donate. They might do the trick!


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

That looks like a real fun build- a great size for detail!

Strange- part of me wants to build the kit stock but replace the western style interior with something along the lines of a Trek shuttlecraft

I do hope when you build this kit you can post pictures of the completed project


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Congrates on 250k and the 500k to come. :cheers2:


----------



## Faust (Dec 1, 2012)

Thanks a lot guys! 

So long as there are people out there who support the site, and there are kits to build, then it'll just keep on rollin'! 

Man, that Trek shuttlecraft idea is totally outside the box! What a great idea!! I will build mine "stock" (i.e. to the box) but I'd LOVE to see one done like that, Richard! 

If I ever get the guts to build this guy, I'll keep you guys in the loop for sure!


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

This is one "out there" design that Chevy should have actually produced, especially during the '70s when "trucker" movies were so popular.


----------



## Fury3 (Jan 18, 2003)

I had this kit some....30 plus years ago...talk about nostalgia.


----------



## Faust (Dec 1, 2012)

Zombie_61 said:


> This is one "out there" design that Chevy should have actually produced, especially during the '70s when "trucker" movies were so popular.


Oh, man... good point! They could have used it in a movie, to be an ultimate tie-in, like the Starsky and Hutch Torino.

I can see it now, it would be like combining the Bandit's T/A with Snowman's rig! I guess that would make it "Smokey and the Vandit"? You could add an oh-so-70's Mexican element and call the movie "El Vandito", and have it about him smuggling "goods" across the border. Hmm...

Of course, you'd never fit an elephant in there for the sequel. Wait... maybe that's better.


----------



## RS3 (Jun 16, 2013)

...The ultimate fodder for a Cannonball Run machine!


----------

